# My 1994 Nissan Sentra won't start



## 94NissanSentraSE (Oct 31, 2014)

My starter recently died on my manual 1994 Nissan Sentra. I believe it was just the solenoid that was bad, but since the prices were similar I replaced the entire starter. When I attempt to start my car, I hear the clicking from the battery to the starter, so it seems like the battery is trying to engage the starter (starter is hot afterwards, I assume this is a good sign). However, nothing happens. Just a series of clicks. 

I feared that the battery might be too low in power, so I had a friend try to jump start me. Did not work. I believe I hooked everything back up correctly, but I am still learning how to work on cars. Assuming you're looking at the starter from the drivers side, I hooked up the positive cable relay to the right bolt and the negative relay to the left. According to the pictures I took prior to uninstalling this is correct, but at this point I don't know anymore. 

I have been scouring through the forums and will continue to do so in hopes of finding an old thread that relates to my problem. In the mean time, if anyone could offer insight I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Positive cable should go to the stud on the solenoid and the negative cable goes on the starter mounting bolt. Make sure the battery cable connections are clean and tight on the battery. I would suggest charging the battery and having it load tested. However, if jump starting wasn't enough to start the engine and "if" the starter is installed correctly, chances are the new starter isn't any good. This is something that's not uncommon on aftermarket starters, which is I recommend genuine Nissan reman starters. I once went through five Pep Boys starters until I got a good one on an old Stanza (I didn't supply the part; it was a friend's car and he didn't want to listen to me and spend the extra money).


----------



## 94NissanSentraSE (Oct 31, 2014)

Thank you SMJ! I definitely had the negative connection in the wrong place. Upon moving it to the starter mounting bolt it starts! Huzzah!

However, I have a new issue now. Upon starting the car, there is an occasional grinding noise as if the gears in the starter and engine are slipping. Once the car is idling the noise appears to go away, though the engine does sound a little different than I remember. Is it possible I lined up my starter incorrectly with the engine upon installation?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

As long as the starter is mounted flush and the bolts are tight, there is no other alignment. It's possible that your flexplate (or ring gear) may have some damaged teeth on it. Only way to tell would be to remove the starter and inspect the teeth through the opening while slowly turning the engine by hand one revolution. It's also possibly you have a bad starter due to either low quality remanufacturing or possibly damaged from being hooked up improperly the first time?


----------



## 94NissanSentraSE (Oct 31, 2014)

The starter is mounted flush and the bolts are tight. I made sure not to over tighten them, but they're pretty damn tight. I will check the flexplate in the morning, but it never made this noise with the old starter so I doubt the flexplate itself it injured. Could it possibly be the teeth on the new starter? I suppose I will look for photos to see what the teeth on a pristine starter should look like. 

Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

My first thought would be that you damaged the starter by hooking it up incorrectly, especially since you said it was getting hot. If you don't find any damage to the flexplate, I would recommend you exchange the starter for another one.


----------

